# mode_switch stuck on



## jrm@ (Jul 29, 2011)

I'm basically copying a 2009 post from a redhat forum, because it sounds like it's the same problem I'm having.

I've been using "keycode 117 = Mode_switch" in my ~/.Xmodmap for years, to change my "menu" key into something useful.

Occasionally the mode_switch gets stuck in on, such that pressing the key and a letter gives its normal version rather than its mode_switch version. (It's as if the equivalent of
caps-lock for mode_switch is on.)  There doesn't seem to be any cure but hitting mode_switch a bunch of times and other random typing -- eventually it goes off again.

Here is what my ~/.Xmodmap looks like: 


```
clear Control
clear Lock
clear Mod5

keycode 13 = 4 dollar EuroSign sterling
keycode 47 = dead_horn colon
keycode 48 = Control_R quotedbl
keycode 66 = Control_L
keycode 117 = Mode_switch

! Greek characters
keysym a = a A Greek_alpha
keysym b = b B Greek_beta
keysym g = g G Greek_gamma Greek_GAMMA
keysym d = d D Greek_delta Greek_DELTA
keysym e = e E Greek_epsilon
keysym z = z Z Greek_zeta Greek_ZETA
keysym h = h H Greek_eta Greek_ETA
keysym o = o O Greek_theta Greek_theta
keysym k = k K Greek_kappa
keysym l = l L Greek_lamda Greek_LAMDA
keysym m = m M mu
keysym n = n N Greek_nu Greek_NU
keysym f = f F Greek_xi Greek_XI
keysym p = p P Greek_pi Greek_PI
keysym r = r R Greek_rho
keysym s = s S Greek_sigma Greek_SIGMA
keysym t = t T Greek_tau
keysym u = u U Greek_upsilon Greek_UPSILON
keysym v = v V Greek_phi Greek_PHI
keysym x = x X Greek_chi Greek_CHI
keysym y = y Y Greek_psi Greek_PSI
keysym w = w W Greek_omega Greek_OMEGA

add Control = Control_L
add Control = Control_R
add Mod5 = Mode_switch
```

Has anyone experienced this problem or better yet, found a solution?


----------

